# CPC-H exam prep



## huguezbrian (Oct 25, 2011)

Can anyone share some pointers, material or tips on the CPC-H exam. I take it in December and have been reviewing the 2011 study guide and the (3) practice exams for a while and feel like it's not enough. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Regards,

Brian C. Huguez, CPC
(323) 271-2397
huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------

